# red Ludwigia vs Ludwigia sp. Red?



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes. It's Ludwigia repens.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Which is different from Ludwigia sp. red.

v3


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

In what way?


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ahhh isee. What a way to mislabel their products lol


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

OVT said:


> Which is different from Ludwigia sp. red.
> 
> v3





Solcielo lawrencia said:


> In what way?


Ludwigia sp. red stays a bright red and L. repens will get red on the underside of the leaf and is green on top. You can see L. sp. red on the left side of my tank. 

[r=http://s1182.photobucket.com/user/uahua2/media/7fc3920c-13fd-4a4b-9c4e-d315b74d0213_zpsfdc1824d.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Two different plants. I grew Ludwigia sp. Red outdoors this past summer but I could never get it to flower.


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

How difficult is Ludwigia sp red? Iwas hoping they were the same but I guess not lol iwant a red plant to add some color into my tank


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

MERSF559 said:


> How difficult is Ludwigia sp red? Iwas hoping they were the same but I guess not lol iwant a red plant to add some color into my tank


I have not tried it in a low tech setup but others have said it stays red even in a low tech. It has to be the most undemanding red plant I have ever had. Grows like crazy once established.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

"Red Ludwigia" is usually used to refer to _Ludwigia repens_, which can grow much larger in size than _Ludwigia 'red'_ (which, if i remember correctly, is believed to be a form of _Ludwigia palustris_-- hence why it's sometimes called _Ludwigia palustris 'red'_). It is also sometimes called _Ludwigia 'hybrid'_, which is kind of deceiving since it's not a hybrid at all. 

The latter is a much nicer plant, and usually displays a nice red color even under low light.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Hmm, I'm wondering about this myself.

Previously I've kept Ludwigia sp. 'Red' that stayed a consistent deep blood red in any lighting. And regular Ludwigia too, which of course turns red given enough light, but more strongly on the bottom of leaves.

But recently I picked up a plant at Petco, it was unlabeled but looks like some kind of Ludwigia. However, it's not the color of _either_ other type I've kept. It's deep red, on both the top and bottom of leaves, but has a definite magenta tint that I have not seen in sp. 'Red'. Interestingly, new growth also has a bit of yellow:










Interested to see what folks think this is.


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

DarkCobra said:


> Hmm, I'm wondering about this myself.
> 
> Previously I've kept Ludwigia sp. 'Red' that stayed a consistent deep blood red in any lighting. And regular Ludwigia too, which of course turns red given enough light, but more strongly on the bottom of leaves.
> 
> ...


Nice plant and color! Deal interesting how plants names can be lol


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

Okay I just went to my local pet smart and I checked there red Ludwigia that they had for sale and it is labeled as ludwgia glandulosa


----------

